# iPhone Camera Problems



## cgw (Mar 18, 2022)

Newer isn't always better:









						Have iPhone Cameras Become Too Smart?
					

Apple’s newest smartphone models use machine learning to make every image look professionally taken. That doesn’t mean the photos are good.




					www.newyorker.com


----------

